# Snails and low KH/GH



## IceH2O (Mar 8, 2006)

I have low GH (5) and KH (3).

I was wondering for snails what was a safe reading to make sure their shells don't deteriorate?

I have a breeding tank for them to feed my loaches but also need a safe level for a tank with fish in them. I have brigs that I will be moving to my 55 gallon once the ich episode is over,its lightly planted.

The breeding tank has an african leaf fish that is growing out for my 75 gallon tank.

I have CaCl2 or CaCO3 I can use to up the level...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't know the exact answer, but I'm sure someone will chime in with their thoughts. I think a KH of 5-6 is good. But I ultimately go by what the shells seem to look like. If they are deterioating I'll add some CaCO3 if they look fine, then I do nothing. How are the shells looking?

-John N.


----------



## IceH2O (Mar 8, 2006)

They haven't been in there long enough to show any signs of distress, but I don't want to wait till they do. Once damaged always damaged.

When you add CaCO3 do you add it straight to the water or do you bag it and put it in the filter? 

I understand its slow to dissolve.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

John N. said:


> I don't know the exact answer, but I'm sure someone will chime in with their thoughts. I think a KH of 5-6 is good. But I ultimately go by what the shells seem to look like. If they are deterioating I'll add some CaCO3 if they look fine, then I do nothing. How are the shells looking?
> 
> -John N.


Some snails will take low kh/gh. Others will suffer. I supplement with high calcium foods.

Cheers,
PEdro


----------



## IceH2O (Mar 8, 2006)

Didn't even think of that..Would be a lot easier.

What type food are we talking? 

Hermit crab food?


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

If the tank is utility, veggie clip to the glass, or rubberband to a rock, a piece of cuttlebone (soft side exposed) from the cage bird section. It is ugly but snails can graze ad lib.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

I noticed the shells on my Brigs getting a little more translucent (thin) in the newest growth area, so I fed them some calcium by giving them actual fish bone! I make salmon salad, which is just like tunafish salad but made with canned salmon. The spine is canned as well, and is easily recognizable. I prefer not to eat it, so as an experiment, I put a few vertebrae in the tank with the Brigs. They loved it!

I would not recommend this for a shirmp-only tank, as it would foul before it could get eaten. But, my Brigs (two "magenta" and a "violet" shelled giant) really chow down on it! Its a cooked bone, so nice and soft (we can eat it, I just find it a bit creepy) and a great source of calcium. 

Now, whenever I use a can of salmon, I give them a few vertebrae and freeze the rest to give them later on.

Hikari Crab Cuisine is also very high in calcium. 

-Jane


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

There is a lot of info here on snail care and how to keep thire shell healthy.

This is the main page.
http://www.applesnail.net/phpBB2/index.php

Here is the thread you want.
http://www.applesnail.net/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=2

I hope this helps.


----------

